# Ed Roth car models



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I built these Revell Roth kits some years back. They were some of the first car models I actually ever finished. Like most of the old 60s Revell kits, they have a lot of tiny parts and are somewhat fragile and tricky to build. 

The Road Agent was pretty scarce until Revell reissued it. There are a lot of working parts like the hinged deck, opening bubble, etc. It is also very fragile. The paint is Tamiya spray lacquer, my favorite for single color projects.










I spent a lot of time on the Beatnik Bandit. This is one of my favorite build ups. I also wired the engine up, and used Bare Metal foil to fix the poor kit chrome on the fan housing. Like a lot of the old Revell cars, the kit decals are not entirely accurate. Revell missed the center stripe that comes back from the engine, goes around the bubble under the canopy frame, and also across the middle of the car via the center console. Oddly the little Hotwheels 1/64 Beatnik Bandit has the correct stripe! Revell's kit wheels were rough, and the original white walls are now no longer provided. These are some Rat Rod tires, which while not 100% accurate, fit the kit rims and look super. The original kit may have had a cloth panel you cut for the interior carpet and I replicated this with some model car carpet material cut to fit. Paint is Tamiya Pearl White spray.








































While not a Roth car, Carl Casper's Undertaker by Aurora fits in well here. This is the Polar Lights remake. The kit was a bit tricky to build and not only were many parts in chrome, but also ABS plastic. Doubly hard to glue everything!. This time the green paint is Testors Lime Gold Metallic enamel, mixed with some green and airbrushed on. The stuff took ages to dry!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, they bring back memories of building those kits so long ago.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

That's some really nice work on some really tough kits! How does the Corvair engine in the Road Agent look? I have the kit but haven't gotten around to building it yet.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Those all look great. I have the Beatnik Bandit, but haven't started on it yet - yours makes me wanna pull it out...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Great job on some of my favorite cars!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow! Super nice builds of some cool old kits. Same goes for the trio of cars in your other post. The Undertaker is a really underated kit. The style is not going to be for everyone but there is a really nice realistic dragster hiding under the funny bodywork. 

I've got one built to the point of painting the body and became uneasy about replicating the original scheme. I may strip it and come up with my own paint. I'm agonizing over one last step on my Ice T :beatdeadhorse: and then I may have to get this one back out. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Glad you like them! Rondo, your Ice T inspired me to pick up one of these on half off sale at Slobby Town. They had that and the Tarantula for $11 each...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice deal! My local HT shut down a while back. I need to start playing Hobby Lobby's coupon game I guess. My best local hobby shop has good prices (below retail) but never any clearance type deals.

BTW, Tom Daniel's Bad Medicine should be out any time now.

BTW2, The one thing left on my Ice T is the tailgate chains. The kit ones are so so and I wish I had put some pins in place to mount jewelry chain before I painted it. Something to think about...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I live about 200 yards from both a Hobbytown and a Hobby Lobby. I get a good bit of stuff at HL, especially with the 40% off coupons. Sadly the HT has cut back on their kits greatly and have just a couple dozen in total. I don't know whats going on there. They do get new Revell kits in, but just 1 each, for the most part. I get a discount there which is appreciated, but the selection is so sparse. There are two HTs the next town over with somewhat better stock. Both of those shops have marked down a lot of shelf sitters to half off. For the most part I buy 80% of my hobby stuff mail order now.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Like most places that carry models they almost always cut down on stock during the summer months. Of course they always restock for Christmas.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Marty said:


> Like most places that carry models they almost always cut down on stock during the summer months. Of course they always restock for Christmas.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


I don't know... I've been in the hobby business 25 years and never saw it quite like this. I used to sell a ton of kits in the summer actually as they were relatively cheap versus RC stuff which was big around tax time and Christmas. Right now they have ALL of their kits buy three get one free and half of them are marked at half price, including some new and expensive stuff. Plus they started this mark down last fall. I figured they were trying to thin it out for year end inventory, but they kept going and downsized models about 75%. You know they are cutting back when a shelf that can hold 24 or more tank kits stacked regularly has 4 tanks on it standing up on end.


----------

